# Collar Instead of the Cone thing After Surgery



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Guys,

As some of you might know my darling *Gretchen bloated *Thursday night and is in critical condition and the ER. She is stable after having had 20% of her stomach removed (it died from lack of blood flow to it). There is a thread for her in the Heath & Wellness section.

Got a question for you guys - when Gretchen comes home she's going to have to wear *the head cone thing *so she doesn't bother the incision. Those things are horrible! 

I've seen this other thing. Its like *a wide collar*, made out of the same thing as the cone, but much more comfortable for the dog because it doesn't get in the way. I cannot remember the name of it. I think someone here was taking about it. I want to get it for her. 

Anyone remember what its called and where I can get it?????

Thanks!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hugs to you, hugs and prayers for an easy, smooth, quick recovery for Gretchen!

Is this what you were thinking of, Ania?

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope Gretchen recovers quickly.

You are probably talking about a NO BITE COLLAR, you can get them online or at good pet supply stores.

I used one on Thorai after neuter, it worked great, much better than a cone.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad your dog is on the road to recovery. you did good by catching 
it early enough to save her. That No Bite collar lloks good. never saw that one. There also is a collar that looks like an inner tube that works good. Seems more locally available


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Just this week I had a female that needed stitches and their was no way the "cone" would work as she needed crate confinement as well .

Had my husband go to Petco and buy the inflatable ProCollar- was $35.00 but the vet was going to charge $12.00 for the cone thing anyway so not much more and reusable, durable and tough.

Worked great- I bought the Large size for my 77 pound female which was the correct size. It is adjustable with velco and has inner loops that you thread the dogs collar through so it stays in place. So you do have to use a buckle type collar with this to keep it in position.

Worked very well she accepted it just fine and had no trouble eating, drinking or seeing . If she bumped into something as it is a bit bulky, she she bounced off no catching or damaging the cone or her.

Bonus was it was sort of like a little pillow for her to rest her head on to sleep.

I would never use the cone thing, how awful is that thing


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I found the No Bite Collar. Thanks guys!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Experience with the Bite-Not-Collar -- dog can still reach abdominal stitches.
Try a clear or translucent/transparent cone collar or the soft cone collar instead.

Also - Day 3 seems to be when the incision becomes very itchy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I used the inflatable donut thing for Indy when her shoulder was operated on. It worked well. I don't know about how it would work in the abdominal area. With Max, we used a clear cone at first.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a link for the soft foam elizabethan collar.
http://www.bonafido.com/page6.html

My guy came home with the bite-not collar after his neuter. He had it off by the following morning in his crate. Fortunately he didn't chew any stitches. We kept him in a pair of boxer shorts for a few days while we were watching him - he never bothered his stitches.
Gretchen's incision is way longer and more forward on her torso. Could she maybe wear a man's T-shirt, knotted tight back by her hips? That would only be under supervision of course.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the Bite Not. You really have to make sure it's on tight. I left it too lose and Balto licked open his abdominal incision and it cost me another $200 for an emergency visit to my regular vet to have it stapled up again. (Personally, I don't think they did a good job on it the first time because it was really bothering Balto.)

Anyway, after that, I made Balto wear a cone for a good week until he healed up again.


----------

